# Karajan orchestral works: Richard Strauss



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any input on this set? I wasn't planning on buying any more music in the short term (yeah right!) but this five disc set is relatively inexpensive at Amazon right now. As I fully intend to get more Strauss down the road, it's kind of hard to resist. But I WANT to if it's not worth it!


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I have that set. I haven't listened to all of it, nor enough of it to make a fully-informed recommendation. However, I've quite liked what I've heard so far. Sound quality is nice.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't have that particular set, but I have a bit of Karajan's Strauss. It's very good. I prefer the Kempe box set though.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Any input on this set? I wasn't planning on buying any more music in the short term (yeah right!) but this five disc set is relatively inexpensive at Amazon right now. As I fully intend to get more Strauss down the road, it's kind of hard to resist. But I WANT to if it's not worth it!


Hi Sonata,

All in all, yes the set is certainly worth getting, primarily because HvK was at his best in Late Romantic music and he had a very good understanding of Richard Strauss's music, however there are a couple of things I'd point out. Most of the recordings on this box set date from the mid 80's when K was past his prime, although the recording quality is very good and the Strauss he recorded at the end of his life isn't as inferior to his earlier works as say his Beethoven became. Certainly in the case of Metamorphoses, the recording here is probably better than his early '70's one because the textures are thicker and more lush, however others aren't quite as good... if you're only wanting one Don Quixote, then his version with Fournier is certainly better than the Meneses on this set, and I would go with Janowitz in 4 last Songs over Sintow, but that's really open to debate as both are very good. The other thing to say is I agree with bigshot... this box would be an excellent starter, but at no cost should you dispense with getting the Kempe set as a consequence... that is a must for any collection imho.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The BPO/Karajan _Sinfonia domestica_ on *EMI *is superb - absolutely brilliant, show-stopping reading of the finale (unlike Kempe's, for example).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Hmm....lots of different viewpoints, all quite helpful . Thank you. I think I'll hold off for a few days and mull it over some more. I am not big into buying multiple versions of the same work, though not strictly opposed to getting a second version in some cases. So I'll evaluate a bit more before making a purchase. My wallet (and husband!) might thank me. haha.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Hearing different interpretations of great works is one of the principle joys of classical music. No one version can ever express everything there is to say. Different interpretations can reveal different aspects of the music.

Pusuit of "best recordings" is one of the most common mistakes beginning classical music collectors make. There is no such thing as "best".


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

On one hand I agree with you bigshot. On the other hand, I have so much music in my un-listened to pile already that it's going to be forever before I've heard ONE version of Strauss' major works well enough to appreciate the variances in another. But my problem is that I'm so excited about all these musical discoveries that I try to hear EVERYTHING at once


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Sonata said:


> On one hand I agree with you bigshot. On the other hand, I have so much music in my un-listened to pile already that it's going to be forever before I've heard ONE version of Strauss' major works well enough to appreciate the variances in another. But my problem is that I'm so excited about all these musical discoveries that I try to hear EVERYTHING at once


we've all been there Sonata (some of us still are!)... we all sympathise.

just remember... life is short, art is long..


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

And then there's THIS. It looks like Kempe conducts all of the orchestral recordings. But a full dozen discs are opera, and while I delve a little bit into opera I don't know if I need all that much. Ahhh decisions decisions. What fun ones to have


----------

